# Are you on Facebook?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not on Facebook. Some people think it's weird when they find out I'm not on it. I don't have many friends or acquaintances so there is no real point to be on there and also I don't want the few people I do know to see that I basically have no friends. I think I would also grow jealous and resentful of how much better everyone else's life is than mine if I was on there.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

It's probably a Spanish thing, but Facebook here is only good if you want to read your racist uncle's posts. Young people don't use it --they're on Instagram. I think the importance of being on social networks to fit in is way overblown. The most sociable people I talk to on a regular basis either aren't on social media or barely post anything. 

I'm on Facebook because I'm in a couple of SA groups and also use it to keep in touch with people from college. I'm way more active on Instagram.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am, but only because a couple of dating apps use it to find matches (friends of friends, that kind of deal). Not the hugest fan of social media in general.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have an account but I stopped using it in 2014.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I enjoy facebook. It's an easy way to hear from and interact more with a dozen or so online friends and a couple of relatives, and follow some groups and pages of interest to me. 

Instragram just sounds like a place for selfie-obsessed kids, and twitter is for people who talk too much about too little, so I give them a pass.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. I have never been on Facebook or Twitty or Instatoot (where you smell everyone's toots as soon as they happen)


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, although I've been using it less and less. I'm still a member of a few groups that are important to me but I've left far more because there's so much drama. And there are a few friends I want to stay in touch with. I've been spending more time on twitter lately, but just reading.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an account but I hardly have any friends and I never post anything. There are some things I don't mind about Facebook - some of the groups are very good. I'm a member of a few bipolar ones and also book ones.

I'm on Twitter but it's for my book thing. I actually like that too - some of the people, libraries etc that I follow post incredible images - I love it. It also makes you look much better than you really are (or in this case your business)- the other day someone I have a lot of respect for thanked me for retweeting a post he'd made. (about a book he'd written) I was quite surprised - I have about 250 followers and he has something like 7,000. 

I would be on Instagram too if I could get my act together enough - but it would be for my books. Some pretty amazing images on there.

As with everything it depends how you use these things - just ignore the nasty stuff and look at the things you enjoy. (or that can help you)


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Not for IRL people and not where people can just look me up with my real name. 

I dislike its structure, it's easy to lose stuff, (the ONLY structured place there is your activity log, which is difficult to go through sometimes) but every other social media site feels worse to me (twitter, Instagram, tiktok?). At least on FB you can ramble if you want. 

I noticed they cancelled the "notes" option a while ago though, which sucked since it was somewhat like blogs or articles (and removed your old notes if you had any, which is annoying if you used them in old accounts - now you have to go through a complicated procedure just to find them in the activity log and download them, they deleted them from everywhere else). 

I like the privacy options on FB compared to forums. Being able to decide exactly who can see which post is a lot better than just having everything public. Ideally, I think, I'd love someone to create some mixture of forums + FB + reddit maybe.

Also, I think FB messenger is fine.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont post on there. I use the groups and messenger. I changed my profile pic today and had to alter it to private because I hate it coming up on peoples feed and having random family members comment or look at me etc


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, but I haven't posted anything on there in years.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I cancelled back in 2016.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

No. Even if I had an active social life, I don't see a point. I've heard of it causing all sorts of problems for people. At a prior workplace of mine, the boss sent friend requests to new hires. So for those with a FB, they had the choice of either a) sharing more info with the boss than they were comfortable with, or b) denying the request and sabotaging their jobs.

Someone once told me how she had to explain to her grandfather why she denied his friend request on FB (she had lot's of party pics she didn't want family seeing). 

I also don't like the idea of an ex stalking me through social media and keeping up to date with my life, lol. With people in my life who matter, I keep up to date by seeing them in person or talking with them on the phone.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Mine is scheduled for deletion. At the end of this month it will be gone forever. I only joined in 2017 so wasn't on it for long. I find when people unfriend me or I think they have unfriended me, I have found that to be pretty destabilising. When I was briefly off medication and I thought one friend had unfriended me it was pretty bad and a reason I kinda went back on meds. I cannot hold down any friendships I have off of meds. I never felt comfortable posting in groups as myself; I prefer anonymous. I will miss Marketplace; but I didn't really like selling and then giving out my address to complete strangers especially when loads and loads never showed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Yea, I only post on it like once a month. But I like FB Messenger since I like the stickers and other features on it.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

No, not on Fb, but surprisingly my 86 yo mom is....


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never. Reddit is the closest I'll ever go to social media.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. But it hasn't been updated for years aside from a dog picture here or there. Nothing personally revealing. So it will probably set off odd vibes to whoever looks at it.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, but I almost never post. Three posts in 2020 and one was updating where I live and another was updating where I work and the third was a gym video I felt was share worthy. Nothing yet this year.

I've unfollowed quite a bit of my friends list for political and religious posting. Most of my feed is hobbies and interests. I occasionally comment on some of those groups. Not a huge fan of Facebook overall and prefer forums.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes but I only use it to share memes/interesting reposts and talk to friends/family once every leap year, like a normal person.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No. Deleted my Facebook back in 2017. Haven't looked back since then.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I only joined because the place I was working at the time kinda encouraged it they did team building exercises etc & I was trying to push outside my comfort zone & be more sociable, left that job 7 years ago & I rarely look at Facebook now & haven't updated or posted anything in 3 years at least. 

I really don't like the way it seems to be a competition for the most part on who has the most perfect life among my cousins & extended family etc... when that's never the reality.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

No. I used to have one eons ago but then realized that at least half of the handful of people I've added wouldn't have cared if I died the next day (unless of course if they needed anything.)


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

I never log on to it but haven't deleted it because a lot of classmates and relatives friended me and it would be my only way of contacting them if I ever wanted to. I used to post on it years ago but I feel like way too much of a loser now and feel envious and ashamed when I look at my peers raising families and doing normal people things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I use the messenger to keep in contact with my family, but I hardly ever touch the site itself. I would prefer just to use another chat app, but the convenience of facebook makes for a hard argument to try convince my family to swap over to something else. I can understand, they have their friends there, they like the ease of use, and so on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a personal page, a musician page, & a poetry page but I’m not active on them really. 

I’ll post a clip of me playing guitar or drums once in a blue moon but I use Facebook for the messenger and the marketplace as there are often good deals on use music gear on there & I’ve also sold music gear through it. 

Reading memes or the trivial crap people do everyday or having loads of friends you don’t actually know or talk to to look popular or being fed heavily left or right wing biased news stories doesn’t interest me at all


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Nope. Permanently deleted mine some months ago and the changes have been noticeably pronounced in what fills my mental space. The straw on the camel's back for me was finding out my best mate had taken his own life a day or so after it happened through other people's posts. That was what really caused me to swear against it and I knew from that point forward I'd never go back.

There's also all the BS you no longer see, all the negativity and nonsense. And also being visible/ contactable to people you have absolutely no interest in being seeing or contacted by. Now if I am contacted by anyone by phone, I know they genuinely care.

Like last night, I got a call from an old colleague asking me if I wanted to go and work with him. I told him if it were 4 months ago I would have said yes instantly. But the point is people who care will find a way to show you. The rest can all go eat a bag of dicks as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes but I have 0 friends and have maybe logged in 4 times total. I created it a long time ago to use the facebook account to sign into some other website I can't even remember. Now it's just there with most settings set to private.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Deleted my account a few months ago. Got tired of hearing unsolicited political viewpoints, skewed censorship polices and echo chamber levels of "wear a mask" and stuff!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Permanently deleted my account 8 years ago. Don't regret it. Had 0 friends then too.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yes but I only use it as a communication tool for work. I just don't feel it anymore


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I do, but I'm not very active. I pretty much share funny posts and wish people a happy birthday.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I don't post much but like it for the market place and to use the groups to find other motorcyclists to hang out with.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No, I never had a facebook account.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I've made a new account recently. I joined a local social anxiety group. I also use it to make video calls to my sister who lives far away, but not very often. I don't know if I'm gonna keep it though.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Haven't had any social media for years now. Last time I had an account anywhere was probably 2015. Just can't do it.


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm on Facebook because I liked it at some point. For a number of years, about 2-3, I felt like when they tried to "fix" Facebook, as Zuckerberg said, well, he messed it up. Anyway, too many fake friends on there. I use Messenger and Facebook to contact businesses. I don't go on the main wall, too many ads, showmanship and it gets annoying.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea but don't use it, hasn't been updated in years it's just there.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I never rally used FB in the first place.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Yes, i just don't post anything.


----------

